

How do I sell my business? (Fitness/Workout app with an audience) - stefan_kendall3

I&#x27;m trying to sell my app, but I have no idea who to contact or sell to. Ideally I would like to find a buyer building something cool in the workout space that could take my users, revenue, and engagement and parlay that into an immediate audience for their product.<p>$1250&#x2F;mo revenue
2000 downloads&#x2F;mo
150,000 iOS app opens &#x2F;mo.<p>I don&#x27;t have time to work on this app, and I don&#x27;t want to do a disservice to the users by doing no development over the next year.<p>If you or someone you know has a fitness&#x2F;workout startup that could be interested, let me know.<p>I&#x27;ve listed on flippa, but I could sell outside of flippa if that&#x27;s easier. Is there somewhere else I should list the app? Should I be contacting individuals directly? I&#x27;m lost and could use guidance.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flippa.com&#x2F;3856691-ios-app-with-2-000-downloads-mo-making-1-242-mohealth-and-fitness
======
jtmtrader
Can you pls email me you contact info jtmtrader@bellsouth.net? I'm interested
I'm talking to you about the app

------
sandebert
If you're at all interested in using a broker, Thomas Smale might be able to
help you. I've never used him, but I've met him at a conference and heard him
on podcasts, and he seems to know a lot about these things (as that is what
his business is about).

He can be reached at his twitter handle @ThomasSmale and his website
[http://feinternational.com](http://feinternational.com)

------
fchollet
You could try contacting directly active developers/startups who have released
similar apps, they are the ones most likely to be interested (and they're
definitely not checking flippa.com). I imagine it wouldn't take too long to
find 5 of them and send them an email.

If your revenue is stable or growing you should be able to get at least $20k
from the sale, and possibly up to $60k.

~~~
stefan_kendall3
I've tried cold emailing but I only got one response so far, and it was a
"no".

I'm 20 businesses in and no replies.

------
BaptisteGreve
You should post it on the Apptopia's Marketplace :
[https://marketplace.apptopia.com/](https://marketplace.apptopia.com/)

~~~
stefan_kendall3
I'll check this out.

------
Firegarden
Have you considered keeping the app going by putting the funds into an
overseas resource?

65

~~~
stefan_kendall3
My main problem is time commitment. I don't have the time manage anyone/their
work or work on the app.

This would definitely be an option if my time wasn't so constrained.

